# Source on-line for Grandt Line Windows??



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

I've not been having much luck locating an on-line source for Grandt LIne Windows, and thought I'd check with the collective brain trust here...

The local supply has been pretty meager, and I've got that "whatsit" building screaming for some decorative holes.

I've got a couple of sample pieces that I bought locally (cleaned out the supply), and would like to replicate the same thing, rather than switch design/size/material, etc.

Any ideas???

Thanks!!!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

What about Grandt line themselves: 
Grandt Line 

I've also seen them here but have not ordered from them: 
Oakridge


----------



## rockymtnrr (Feb 18, 2008)

I've bought mine from Grandt Line for a long time. Primarily because they have the complete inventory. Other suppliers usually have only some of this or that!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif
Bill


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

I did check out Grandt Line's site, but thought I'd see if there was a retailer that carried their product. 
Oakridge seems to show about a 25% discount off of the retail price quoted by the manufacturer. 
On 20+ pieces, that will be a bit of a savings that I'd like to take advantage of. 
Thanks for your help guys!!


----------



## Bob Kelley (Jan 4, 2008)

And if you want to see almost all of their products IN USE in buildings, have a source of all of their large scale items IN STOCK at the best price, try this link.... http://web.mac.com/gardentexture


----------



## Bob Kelley (Jan 4, 2008)

not sure why last reply did not highlight "link", but try - www.gardentexture.com


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob! I didn't know that Garden Texture sold Grandt Line, good to know.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Also Caboose Hobbies always seems to have quite a number in stock...
www.caboosehobbies.com/

I don't know about discounts though.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Duncan,
You might try Oak Ridge Hobbies, or just Google 'Grandt Line Windows.'I haven't bought any, but I'm planning to soon, so I'll be watching this thread. If you decide who to order, I'd appreciate it if you's share your findings./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried Oak Ridge with disappointing results. Garden Texture is good when it comes to service. Interet Model Trains and Caboose Hobbies also carry Grandt Line. IMT seems to be slow to fill orders. Caboose seems to be a bit vague on what they have in stock. You pays your money and takes your chances.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Duncan
Do you have a picture of the wierd window?
Dennis


----------



## Bob Kelley (Jan 4, 2008)

Wierd? Not sure what you mean, but Garden-Texture does carry ALL Grandt Line large scale windows and doors INCLUDING 1:20.3 doors which are only available from Garden-Texture and are currently on sale @ *www.gardentexture.com* 

Help? Previous e-mails to administrators have failed to go through, so if someone can please explain how to post "links" that actually work and are ready to be linked to by visitors, it would be appreciated. Thanks for the help.

_(Bob, fixed the above link for you, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob Kelley on 03/05/2008 10:06 AM

«snip...» Help? Previous e-mails to administrators have failed to go through, so if someone can please explain how to post "links" that actually work and are ready to be linked to by visitors, it would be appreciated. Thanks for the help. «snip...»



Bob

In the Rich-text Editor there is an Insert/Edit Link button 







  on the toolbar, which opens a dialog after the dialog displays just type in the URL or paste it in.










Then click the Target tab and select the *_blank* option in the Target dropdown list, then click the OK button.


----------

